# S/P Stent



## Mmljar (Oct 10, 2008)

Is V43.4 appropriate to use for artery stent status.

V43.4 is:
Organ or tissue replaced by other means, Blood Vessel.  
V43 Category includes note: organ or tissue assisted by other means, replacement of organ by: artificial device, mechanical device, prosthesis.  

Thanks.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 11, 2008)

I would believe a stent would fall under artificial device.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 13, 2008)

I usually use V45.82 percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty status. Anyone else?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Anna W., V45.82 is what I use for stent status.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## Mmljar (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

